# Solved: D-Link DIR-615 problem



## new_bee (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a TP-LINK (TD-8616) modem and a D-Link DIR-615 router. I am running Vista.

My modem works, but there is something wrong with the router or the way I have the router set up. I used to connect my internet directly from modem to PC, but I want to set up a wireless for another computer in the house.

I plug the router in, and connect to the internet like normal. Browsing the internet works (I am on it through the router as I type). However, I cannot access the router setting page (when I go to 192.168.0.1 it times out). The globe/internet icon on the router is a solid red colour. Also, when I try to get to the modem settings at 192.168.1.1 and it does not work (but it works if I am hooked directly to modem without router).

When I run ipconfig /all, the default gateway section is blank.

Any ideas? Is my router just dead? I will post more info it any is needed.

[Edit] I have done a "hard reset" (holding reset for 10 seconds while it is turned on) and unplugged it also, to no avail.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

doulbe check the gateway as 192.168.0.1 may actually be 1 digit out i have had this myself on numerous occasions


----------



## new_bee (Jun 24, 2010)

The bottom of the router says Default router settings IP: 192.168.0.1, which won't respond, even after a reset. I got the router from someone else, I don't think they used it though. But if they had changed the default IP it should go back to default with a reset I believe.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

yes aware of that but have tried many settings in past and often most annoiyinly not ones which were stated try 192.168.0.2 for example, you should not need to reset thats usually very last resort


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm having difficulty understanding how you can be browsing the internet with Default Gateway blank. Please show the ipconfig /all for that condition ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## new_bee (Jun 24, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\J>ipconfig /all

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have the modem/router in some type of bridge mode, right? You're going to have to configure the WAN (Internet) section of the router to that PPP type connection.

To connect the computer to the router you'll use just a normal dynamic connection.

To configure a dynamic IP address on your Windows Vista computer:

1. Click Start.
2. Select Network, then Network and Sharing Center, and click Manage network connections from the list of tasks.
3. Right click the connection of interest and click Properties.
4. Select Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) from the list and click the Properties button.
5. Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
6. Select Obtain DNS Server address automatically.
7. Click OK.
8. Click Close.


----------



## MysticPixie (May 5, 2009)

Be sure to keep a copy of all those settings from the ipconfig /all

You'll need them.


----------



## new_bee (Jun 24, 2010)

Those are already selected, so maybe I'm not in bridge mode? I came across that term but I didn't know what it was.

I'm going to disconnect my router and go into my modem settings and see if I can find it.


----------



## new_bee (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok so it appears that the TP Link modem I have runs in bridge mode by default, and I am logging in through Windows PPPoE (I am having to learn how this works quickly). So now I am unsure of what my next step is, because I cannot access my router's setting page.


----------



## ali-haris (Nov 27, 2008)

Try changing your IP to 192.168.0.2 and Try


----------



## new_bee (Jun 24, 2010)

By that you mean my router ip? How do I do that if I can't access my router?

I could change my modem ip and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## ali-haris (Nov 27, 2008)

Connect Router to System and Change the IP Address of your Computer to 192.168.0.2 and Try to Access Router


----------



## new_bee (Jun 24, 2010)

Not 100% certain what you mean by "Change the IP Address of your Computer". What I did was go to my broadbands properties, then TCP /IPv4 properties, then entered 192.168.0.2 into that. Is that what you meant? It wouldn't let me connect to the internet.

(Sorry if I'm misunderstanding, I'm new at networking)


----------



## new_bee (Jun 24, 2010)

Disregard that last post, I now understand that you meant my LAN settings. 

When I put that as my computers IP I can access my router, but not the internet.

Now I am getting somewhere!

Where to from here?


----------



## new_bee (Jun 24, 2010)

Problem solved! All I did to finish the job was go through the setup wizard, very simple.

Thank you ali-haris for your solution.


----------

